# What does the Uber Files scandal mean for workers in Australia?



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

> A ruthless business model with ruthless methods. We have known all along this is how Uber operates. But what we haven’t known until now is the sheer extent of their manipulation.
> 
> In case you missed it, news broke last week of Uber’s aggressive and illegal tactics deployed across the globe in a hoard of leaked confidential documents dubbed ‘the Uber files’.
> 
> ...


----------

